# Vacation Strategy LLC



## DJN1956 (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with Vacation Strategy LLC?  They say they can do away with maintenance fees for owners of Wyndham Gold, Platinum, or Presidential Reserve owners.  They say you keep your ownership and can still use your points and they will take care of making reservations and renting your excess points.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's an existing thread, more from a renter's perspective than an owner's perspective:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1526330


----------



## ronparise (Apr 28, 2014)

I met with Vacation Strategies at their Celebration Fl office. and I was very close to signing a contract. I have no doubt that they can do what they say, ie manage your account pay your maintenance fees for you and of course, they profit from the rentals they make.

Our deal was to be structured so that I could use my account too. I would simply  pay them  for any points I used.

Ultimately I went with another "points manager" who pays me more, but I will go back to Vacation Strategies for another bid when my current contract ends.


----------



## staceyeileen (Apr 28, 2014)

I rented from them prior to becoming a Wyndham points owner.  They are quite popular on a certain Disney message board with people looking for Bonnet Creek rentals.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Apr 29, 2014)

I have read about them on disboards.com.  They have a very good following on those Disney boards.  Many people rent from them for Wyndham Bonnet Creek - near Disney.  They had unbelievable specials & prices.  I don't know if their prices are still as good as they once were?  They also rent out other Wyndham properties.

Before I became a Wyndham timeshare owner, I really considered renting through them.   

Cynthia T.


----------

